# Squirrels bait?



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> Here is what DNR says you can do.
> View attachment 361351


I got quite a chuckle reading this .10 ft or taller fence around bird feeder ? This is why so many have no confidence in our DNR any more .Lets lock up all those bird feeding gramma's :Modified_


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thirty pointer said:


> I got quite a chuckle reading this .10 ft or taller fence around bird feeder ? This is why so many have no confidence in our DNR any more .Lets lock up all those bird feeding gramma's :Modified_


Yep. What I got out of it is "you can try this but if we see one deer track under that feeder, you are in big trouble, son!"


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Chessieman said:


> Some of you guys must be in the local hunting tournaments. We have one for Rabbits that I was in and tried baiting them in thickets with Sugar Beets. Since the beets were at no cost, it was not that big of deal to pick up a 1/4 pickup and throw them in a pile near the barn. A week before I quartered the Beets and put them under the Wild Rose pricker bushes. We go the morning of the hunt and here the Coyotes sent a single in the pack to jump the piles to drive the Rabbits out to the pack! Every pile had a single track on it. They won that one, killed most of the Rabbits before the hunt. I try before deep snow to trim my Apple trees and leave the branches on the ground. I have more wild trees then time. The Rabbits eat the bark all winter and you do not have to worry about the bug damage in the spring. Rather have them eat that rather then my Pine trees!


Maybe the coyotes were eating your beats. They eat just about anything.


----------



## PERCHGILL (Feb 19, 2012)

Granted, the regulations re: baiting since 11 years ago when I last took my son, then 11 years old, out into a SGA, to hunt squirrels over bait, which consisted of a bucket of shelled corned, tied twelve feet up in a tree. 410 shotgun with loaded with some type of "birdshot." The CO actually said he was going to cite me and/or my son for deer hunting out of season! The CO took up my offer to discuss at my nearby car, to discuss this out of the presence of my son. I told the CO that my son & I were not hunting deer, as it was not deer season, our weapon was a 410 with birdshot & our bait was 12 feet up in a tree. The CO said that some of the bait could fall onto the ground & attract deer. I opened my fanny pack & showed the CO a diagram I penciled the previous day, about getting squirrel hids off using pliers to better grip the hid. I showed the CO the pliers as well. I also informed the CO that my personal computer at home has a history which will show my previous-days' research on hunting & field dressing squirrels. I then asked the CO if he honestly thought that with this evidence, he could convince a jury that my son & I were deer hunting. He closed his citation book & left. The next day I emailed the DNR, asking them to cite any law/regulation prohiting hunting squirrels over bait. Of course, I never got a response.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Dish7 said:


> Maybe the coyotes were eating your beats. They eat just about anything.


Nope, Rabbit fur around with single or double Rabbit tracks leaving piles. If anybody has a similar situation within shooting distance of their house you should give it a try! Sure would beat the roadkill deer laying around.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Using bait to hunt squirrels, Just when I thought I had seen everything................use bait for fish, skill for hunting


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

GIDEON said:


> Using bait to hunt squirrels, Just when I thought I had seen everything................use bait for fish, skill for hunting



Here is another one that is just as bad. I used to go fishing for white perch, on the Eastern Shore of MD, when they made their spring spawning run. They were very easy to catch. My boys were very young at the time, 8 and 5, and they had no problem catching them. People used to snag them. Unreal.


----------

